# Kemba Walker



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I get the feeling his numbers would look a little better if there was more talent on the team, what do you guys think?

His scoring percentages are certainly below par, but he's far and away the teams first offensive option. He also is doing a good job of forcing turnovers without fouling, currently ranked 3rd in the league in steals per game.

Definitely looks improved over the Kemba that was on the court last season, how do Bobcats fans feel about him going forward?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He's been a revelation this year showing how much talent he really has, something he didn't quite do last year. 

Not close to being a finished product but he will probably reach that status before the Bobcats do.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Kemba's going to look very good if Charlotte can get a real first option on that team and upgrade the talent in the frontcourt. If they ever put a contender together, I could see him winning a sixth man of the year award in a role similar to Manu.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Bogg said:


> Kemba's going to look very good if Charlotte can get a real first option on that team and upgrade the talent in the frontcourt. If they ever put a contender together, I could see him winning a sixth man of the year award in a role similar to Manu.


So you're saying he shouldn't be a starter?


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I think he will end up being a solid starter going forward or a great sixth man. I haven't seen a lot of him, but in the limited sample size I don't see star power potential.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

You can be a long term starter without being a star, though I see you're not exactly saying he couldn't be a long term starter.

I'm speaking more generally, I suppose.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

BlakeJesus said:


> So you're saying he shouldn't be a starter?


Do you think that Manu isn't good enough to be a starter?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

An unpolished diamond in a field of crap. Put him on a veteran team and he would learn to be a superstar.


----------

